# A bad day at the store...



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

How my day started:
My main job is driving box truck around the airport early in the morning. I recover air freight and bring it back to our warehouse every morning. So on a regular occasion I run into my boss at the lfs picking up shipments. He was recovering my plant shipment at delta today the same time I was picking up freight for my company. We chatted about how I was going to head over after work today set up all these plants and how we were going to have a good day of sales. We shook hands and headed on our ways. About five min later he called my on my cell. He was in tears and informed me that our late morning-early afternoon guy Shane...had just died from a heart attack. His wife called and told the owner that we would have to do water changes and feed the fish....The owner was really stressed and so was I. I went back to the warehouse and made an attempt to finish my day. I didn't last long. I clocked out early and headed strait over to the store around 10am. The owner and chatted about weather or not we would open the store. 

After a twenty min of reflection we decided that Shane would have wanted us to open the store and sell some fish. By the time we turned on the light word had gotten around and several of our closer customers were there to provide support. I had to acclimate all the new fish and plant all the new plants while trying to deal with all this. eventually we got all the fish and plants ready to go for sale (the customers that help with this are good friends !). We all sucked it up and went about our day selling fish and hanging with customers and it made it tolerable. We made some good sales, had some laughs, and treated some fish. At the end of the day we all sat in the back, drank some cold beer and talked about tanks, the future of the store and did a toast to our old bud shane.

Shane was our merchandising/fragging/discus master. He paid attention to the stuff that none of us wanted to. Made sure that stuff was labeled, kept the floors clean, and had awesome customer service. Him and I always argued lol. His discus tank is right next to my plant tank and he always lectured me about splashing water in the discus tank. "Cross contamination!" was his phrase lol. Im taking over his tank now..

It was a rough day but we made it though! Im going to miss you bud and ill need some tips on how to take care of discus (discus masters on the forum)

Im not a total newb to it but I will be asking questions. Ill post tank specs tomorrow.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Dam..... and I thought my days at work were bad. 


Im very sorry to hear this Grogan, It is heartbreaking when you lose someone close to you! I wish you and your co-workers the best and may Shane rest in peace. He is in a better place now!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I really don't know what to say other than I'm sorry to hear this...


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

I am very sorry to here this Grogan, My condolences.

If you have any questions on the Discus tank, we'll all be more than happy to help


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. And, yes, he probably would want you to carry on with the store. Remember him for the good times.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is never easy to lose someone close to you. Sounds like Shane was a very nice person and loved his job very much. May he rest in peace and help you from heaven.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks everybody. It reall means alot. We started a fund for his family and have already raised several hundred dollars. Some customers are even talking about donating rare fish for us to sell towards the fund.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear, and sadly this is the way of the world. Leaving behind people that care, remember, and love you for who you were and what you did is all we can ask for. 

My sincerest condolences.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear that friend, but keep your chin up and keep doing what you do. It's what your friend would want.


----------

